# billetes



## andy98

Hola, 

He creado una app para móviles y la deseo regalar a la comunidad de Alemania. Pero por desgracia no se alemán. En realidad deseo hacerla para los idiomas de toda la comunidad europea pero solo se español.

En principio voy a empezar con el Alemán alguien me puede ayudar. Gracias < ... >. Os pongo la lista de palabras a traducir.

< ... >
Billetes    
< ... >


----------



## alanla

l He aquí mi lista. Creo que sería muy útil tener una frase completa para acertar un poco mejor ciertas palabras. Alguien de habla alemán puede comprobar la lista para averiguar si es la mejor forma de expresar lo que quieres decir:
< ... >
Billetes = die Karte-n 
< ... >


----------



## baufred

Antes de traducir hay que aclarar las funciones denominadas:

< ... >
> billetes ... falta contexto ... puede ser algo como "es tu turno en algo" > posiblemente usar gratis alguna función de la "app"" ... ¿o no?
< ... >

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## andy98

Aclaración sobre "Billetes" me refiero a Papel moneda de curso legal en este caso Billetes de Euro pues es la moneda oficial de Alemania.


----------



## baufred

y este caso:

*billetes (papel moneda)  - Geldscheine  (Papiergeld)*

y al otro lado:
*moneda metálica (monedas)  -  Hartgeld (Münzen)*

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## andy98

Aqui estoy algo liado me comentas que Billetes (papel moneda) es Geldscheine, pero he visto otra difinición que es "Scheine", ¿me puedes ayudar con cual me quedo?

Por otra parte me dices que moneda es Münzen, pero he visto otra difinición que es "Währungen", en mi tierra de broma o bromeando se dice ahora como le pongo al niño Münzen ó Währungen. ¿Por favor más ayuda, Gracias?


----------



## Alemanita

andy98 said:


> Aqui estoy algo liado me comentas que Billetes (papel moneda) es Geldscheine, pero he visto otra difinición que es "Scheine", ¿me puedes ayudar con cual me quedo?
> 
> Por otra parte me dices que moneda es Münzen, pero he visto otra difinición que es "Währungen", en mi tierra de broma o bromeando se dice ahora como le pongo al niño Münzen ó Währungen. ¿Por favor más ayuda, Gracias?



Si por el contexto está claro de que se habla de dinero, puedes poner Scheine a secas, si no, debes poner Geldscheine para que quede claro que se trata de billetes y no de papeletas o boletas u otros trozos de papel.

En castellano, la moneda puede ser el instrumento de pago (el dólar es la moneda de los EEUU) o esa pieza metálica y generalmente redonda (una moneda de un euro, de un peso). En el primer caso, en alemán se dice Währung, en el segundo, Münzen o más oficialmente Hartgeld.


----------



## andy98

como se puede liar la cosa cuando uno no conoce un idioma por favor no se sienta ofendida por mi dudas pero para decir a una persona en Alemania Billete de dinero y moneda de dinero como lo diría de forma correcta, elegante y educada. Es que tanta terminología no se distinguir cual debería usarse. Temo poner una palabra poco educada o menos correcta. Y mi intensión es ser educado y correcto con respecto al usuario que vea cada palabra y terminología. 

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## baufred

... como idea:  para aclarar el campo alrededor del uso de la moneda y las denominaciones adecuadas tienes que hacerte un mapa mental con las variaciones que hay en la vida cotidiana con contexto en español ... y así podemos buscar las palabras de la jerga cotidiana en alemán ... solo un ejemplo:

no tienes* varias monedas (suelto/calderilla)* que necesitas p.e. para un parquímetro - se llama *"Kleingeld"* ... y muchas más ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## nievedemango

andy98 said:


> como se puede liar la cosa cuando uno no conoce un idioma por favor no se sienta ofendida por mi dudas pero para decir a una persona en Alemania Billete de dinero y moneda de dinero como lo diría de forma correcta, elegante y educada. Es que tanta terminología no se distinguir cual debería usarse. Temo poner una palabra poco educada o menos correcta. Y mi intensión es ser educado y correcto con respecto al usuario que vea cada palabra y terminología.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



No te preocupes, no vas a ofender a nadie si utilizas

1.  billetes - *Geldscheine* ( p.ej. 5 Euros, 10 Euros, 20 Euros, .....)
2.  monedas - *Münzen* ( 10, 20, 50 céntimos, 1 Euro, 2 Euros)


----------



## andy98

Perfecto, nievedemango. Entonces me quedo con tu definición pues es la que más me conviene para mi caso. Muchisimas gracias. 

Ahh y bonita frase en tu pie de conversación


----------



## andy98

Una cosa más nievedemango. Baufred me explicó que Münze es moneda y Münzen es su plural osea monedas. Entonces Geldscheine es Billete y Geldscheinen son Billetes. ¿Es así o no?


----------



## nievedemango

die Münze (singular), die Münzen (plural)

der Geldschein (singular), die Geldscheine (plural)


----------



## andy98

Y es necesario poner die delante de Geldscheine o Münzen. Me refiero para decir Monedas ó Billetes.


----------



## andy98

vale acabo de averiguarlo die es: el, la, los, las. Disculpa como ya sabrás no tengo ni idea de la lengua Alemana. Pido disculpa, la ignorancia es infinita. Bueno para mi ya se puede cerrar este hilo si todos estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## nievedemango

Pues, andy, como no tienes ni idea de alemán, te digo que "die" es el artículo femenino, "der" es el artículo masculino. (der Geldschein)
En *plural* siempre es "*die*" para todos los géneros. ¿Te queda claro?


----------

